# A name for my photoblog?



## linzmcwilliams (Mar 26, 2006)

I've just started a photoblog and it needs a name, anybody got any ideas?

http://lindsaymcwilliams.zeeblo.com/fb.php


----------



## Aoide (Mar 26, 2006)

Names are so difficult.  I just started a new photoblog and left my old one, name and all, behind.  In the past I have looked for names that say something about me or what I'm doing.  My last one was related to my work.  This one, Photine, is a derivative from the Greek word for light.  Fitting I thought for photography.  Good luck on a name.  The site itself looks good.


----------

